# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور 99

## Ghostkillercr7

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
بزارید وضعیت خودمو بگم و اگه کسی تونست بنده رو راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم
بنده کنکور 93 اولین کنکورم بود و از رتبم خوشم نیومد و نرفتم دانشگاه و از یه سال فرصت استفاده کردم و نشستم واسه کنکور 94 اونم شرکت کردم که کنکور زبان تو یه شهری دانشگاه شبانه قبول شدم اما نرفتم
واسه اینکه موقه سربازیم رسیده بود رفتم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کردم و نشستم خوندم واسه کنکور 95
کنکور زبان 95 قبول شدم و دانشگاه روزانه واسه رشته ادبیات انگلیسی خوندم و الانم ترم ششم ادبیات انگلیسیم
میخواستم بدونم با شرایط بنده میشه توی کنکور سال 99 یعنی این کنکور نه بعدیش شرکت کنم؟ چون میخوام واسه کنکور تجربی بخونم...رشته خودم هم تجربی بود توی دبیرستان
مشکلی واسه سربازی و اینا پیش نمیاد؟ و اینکه میتونم همزمان هم کنکور ارشد رشته خودم رو شرکت کنم و هم کنکور تجربی؟ چون اگه تجربی رو رتبه خوبی نیارم میخوام ارشد رشته خودم رو ادامه بدم
ممنون میشم دوستان هرکی تونست راهنمایی کنه سپاس

----------


## Ghostkillercr7

لظفا اگه کسی چیزی بلده کمک کنه ممنون میشم

----------

